# Williamsburg Plantation Resort, July 17-24, 2 bedroom 2 bath or 4 bedroom 4 bath



## tedshare (Jun 14, 2015)

Friday July 17 -- Friday July 24, 2015, Suite A for $695
Friday July 17 -- Friday July 24, 2015, Suite B for $625 

The Suite A (at the first floor) unit has 2 bedrooms-2 baths (master bath includes whirlpool) with living/dining room and full kitchen (oven/range and microwave). Sleeps up to 6: 1 king, 1 queen, 1 queen sleeper sofa.

The Suite B (at the second floor) unit has 2 bedrooms-2 baths (master bath includes Whirlpool) with living/dining room and a kitchenette (microwave, refrigerator, dishwasher, hot plate, skillet). Sleeps up to 6: 1 king, 1 queen, 1 queen sleeper sofa.

You can rent both Suite A and B units as a 4 bedroom condo for $1250.

Area Attractions: Colonial Williamsburg, Busch Gardens, Water Country USA, Jamestown Settlement, Yorktown Battlefields, Virginia Beach.


----------



## tedshare (Jul 2, 2015)

*Suite B is still available.*

Friday July 17 -- Friday July 24, 2015, Suite A for $695 (rented)
Friday July 17 -- Friday July 24, 2015, Suite B for $625 (available)


----------



## tedshare (Jul 7, 2015)

*Suite B is still available.*

Friday July 17 -- Friday July 24, 2015, Suite B for $625


----------



## tedshare (Jul 13, 2015)

*Rented.*

No longer available.


----------

